# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  نحوه انتقال پایگاه داده از یک کامپیوتر به کامپیوتر دیگه در sql 2008

## pcb20parse

دوستان.
میخوام پایگاه داده رو از سیستم خودم به سیستم دیگه انتقال بدم.
باید از backup استفاده کنم یا اینکه خود فایل های MDF و LOG رو Attach کنم. فک میکنم سوالم خیلی آماتور باشه
... اما سواله دیگه. ممنون میشم از لطفتون :لبخند:

----------


## ali ghaemi

هر دو روش امکان پذیر است :
1- Backup / Restore
2- attach / detach

----------


## pcb20parse

> هر دو روش امکان پذیر است :
> 1- Backup / Restore
> 2- attach / detach


وواقعا متشکرم

----------

